# Sound Idea



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok this may sound strange but here goes.

I have a small layout and thought what if I had a speaker and sound system in a building instead of the train that just played a whistle when the train past by? My loco has sound card in it but has no whistle and I am not really ready to spend a lot of cash on a sound card for the train yet. I do want to have a whistle sound If I had a speaker and some way of wiring it into my 22vdc power supply I just need some sort of device to play a file when a read switch is made when the train passes a point.


I am sure someone has done this before.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

ITT Sound cards are cheap and decent sounding - http://ittproducts.com/hqpage_2008.htm 

-Brian


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

MicroMark is selling a version of the MRC trains sounds device. The two speakers are like you get for your desktop computer and there is a handheld control that plugs into them that has a bunch of switches and pushbuttons and a single volume control. 

There are two sets of sounds and you can play one sound from each set simultaneously. The sounds are pretty good, but the selection is, uh, well, I'm a nitpicker and the two groupings are all wrong from my viewpoint... at least on the set I have (which I think is one of the earliest models they came out with and I don't know if they have made changes). It has both Steam and Diesel sounds and some multiple sounds such as a whistle "sequence"... unfortunately the whistle sequence is a "long, short, long", which while being a pleasing sound is not a sequence that I recognize as used by the railroads. If they had made it the "long, long, short, long" it would be nice, but as is you have to press the single long sound, then when it is done, press the triple sound and it just never sounds "right". 

You might be able to attach external switches (reed switches) across the pushbuttons to have external control of the sounds. A magnet on the train passing over a reed switch to trigger one of the sounds.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Follow the included thread to see what I did and how fancy you can get with this idea. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/36/postid/38193/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a good idea. I wonder how much he charges for one of those?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 01/17/2009 1:38 PM
That is a good idea. I wonder how much he charges for one of those?

He does sell them. Just ask Dave.

[email protected]


----------

